# Man Pays With Life for Cheap Phone



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

This incident will surely ring loud for long in the minds of all those who forgo a device's quality, for a cheap price. It was probably this thought that cost a young Indian his life

more  Man Pays With Life for Cheap Shanzai Phone


MOTS: Dont buy chinese phones ever.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2011)

Always knew them cheap phones to be fishy.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 17, 2011)

This is SAD  RIP 

Please boycott these Chinese Brands


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

This is Business, evil business.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 17, 2011)

Why are these Chineeeeze phones allowed !


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 17, 2011)

Feeling so sad for Dhanji, just 25 years old, sh!t. May he RIP. Now I've a new proof to talk with my brother, an idiot, who always said Chinese sh!ts are worth the money, Garbage.:fluriod-angry1:


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Feeling so sad for Dhanji, just 25 years old, sh!t. May he RIP. Now I've a new proof to talk with my brother, an idiot, who always said Chinese sh!ts are worth the money, Garbage.:fluriod-angry1:


Some people just can't understand the difference between quality (build and software) and quantity (features and price) .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 17, 2011)

sad 

Also dont buy Indo-Chinese Phone like micromax, Karbonn, LAVA, Zen.... The reason is that they are chinese mobiles which have not been tested for their SAR value...its very dangerous and can have long term effect on the health of the users. 

Using a phone with SAR value above 1.0 is not recommended.

Beware!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> sad
> 
> Also dont buy Indo-Chinese Phone like micromax, Karbonn, LAVA, Zen....
> Beware!!!


Those are well-established companies focused towards the lower class, not Chinese crap.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 17, 2011)

also don't ever make a call while the mobile is charging.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2011)

*Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*

Well I guess we should have expected this. But well here we go. Now there is the news that Chinise mobiles have inbuilt malwares and spywares in their product which basically spy on us and send out info to China. Anyway I can't really back up my news with a link but I got a news in a Hindi Newspaper though.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2652/5852901149_bf396e7471_b.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*

ohhhhhhhhhhh chinese mobile se ab aur bhi khatra......


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*

Ya a boy in gujarat died while he was using the chinese handset ( it was plugged for charging ), saw this in the yahoo.com page.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*



Tech&ME said:


> Ya a boy in gujarat died while he was using the chinese handset ( it was plugged for charging ), saw this in the yahoo.com page.



yh check this thread..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/142459-man-pays-life-cheap-phone.html


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*

So sad to hear about that boy. My sis and mother used to say me that why I am buying a mobile costing 25K or 10K when I am getting those features at 3K now I have a proof to backup my point.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*

Very sad for boy.
These phones are destroying India by giving many features at dirt cheap prices.
They must be banned even from existence!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*

becouse these cheap phones are explodin nd takin lives .. the common people even suspect the standard phones (the company ones) dats bad


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Now we got Chinise Mobile Problem again.*

Fewer Indian mobile company who are selling cheap Chinese phone should be band.They actually giving an Indian brand name to Chinese phone like mic***x, Z***n etc


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

I am also bought cheap Chinese phone micromax q50 but now i am selling it..........its not worth and dangerous to our heath.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

If an Chinese phone costs Rs 2800 in Indian market with reputed brand.The actual costs is rs 800 or something.See you can judge its quality


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

there are two types 
*A. "Made in China" (good) -* seen in most of the branded devices such as Nokia,LG,Samsung etc
*B. "Made in China" (bad) -* seen in almost cheapo devices even a rs 10 toy in street...this is really bad

even my samsung mobile battery is made in china


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

What about *MADE IN KOREA *? My *Nokia 5233* is made in Korea.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Korea is not an issue....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah the ignorance


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> A. "Made in China" (good) - seen in most of the branded devices such as Nokia,LG,Samsung etc


 You forgot Apple. The iPhone, iPod's and iPad is allllll "Made in China"



			
				 Tenida said:
			
		

> I am also bought cheap Chinese phone micromax q50 but now i am selling it..........its not worth and dangerous to our heath.


 I dont think Micromax is a chinese brand like those unbranded ones.



			
				 Achuth said:
			
		

> becouse these cheap phones are explodin nd takin lives .. the common people even suspect the standard phones (the company ones) dats bad


 Also heard there are some "bad" numbers like when they call the phones explode. Was a huge issue here (in my State) a few months back!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You forgot Apple. The iPhone, iPod's and iPad is allllll "Made in China"


there are many....but I bolded them out

A. "Made in China" (good) - seen in *most of the branded devices* such as Nokia,LG,Samsung *etc
*


----------



## KDroid (Jun 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You forgot Apple. The iPhone, iPod's and iPad is allllll "Made in China"
> 
> I dont think Micromax is a chinese brand like those unbranded ones.



All roads lead to China... 



thetechfreak said:


> Also heard there are some "bad" numbers like when they call the phones explode. Was a huge issue here (in my State) a few months back!



ROFLMAO!! hahahhaha!   Dude, it was a hoax!! I did not expect this from you!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 21, 2011)

Even if you look close to your motherboard you will find "Made In China" printed on it.

Not *all* the Chinese Made products are *bad*

Products that come out of OEMs and ok. Street Vendors selling items are *not OK*


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Also heard there are some "bad" numbers like when they call the phones explode. Was a huge issue here (in my State) a few months back!




Lol ! That was all Hoax


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:
			
		

> Lol ! That was all Hoax


 I dont think so. Many news channels took coverage of it. Once a phone even exploded at a bank! It was a Chinese phone I think 


Even the victims were interviewed by the channels!


All leading news paper covered it here. Govt. might have issued statement.
felt pretty legit here


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> there are two types
> *A. "Made in China" (good) -* seen in most of the branded devices such as Nokia,LG,Samsung etc
> *B. "Made in China" (bad) -* seen in almost cheapo devices even a rs 10 toy in street...this is really bad
> 
> even my samsung mobile battery is made in china



Yes. The cheapest labor is available in China, that's why any reputed/big brand use their labor. Once my friend said, "What's the difference between hTC and a Chinese brand, they ultimately manufactured in China". I just looked, didn't say anything.
Moreover, I'll bash the users most over the brand. They are making cheap and sh!t phones, OK, but why do we buy it? Hmmm...I never understood


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think LAVA is a Chinese brand. Is it? 

@thetechfreak: I just want to ask you one thing. Was the news channel, on which you saw the exploding phone news, was named, "India TV"??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> @thetechfreak: I just want to ask you
> one thing. Was the news channel, on
> which you saw the exploding phone
> news, was named, "India TV"??


  

No  but yes India Tv shows unique news that is unknown by most people. Everyday unique news

The channel  which didnt show a exploding cell 
they showed the aftermath after explosion


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No  but yes India Tv shows unique news that is unknown by most people. Everyday unique news
> 
> The channel  which didnt show a exploding cell
> they showed the aftermath after explosion



Why don't you tell him ASSAM NEWS Channels name. My TataSky connection show something like:

NETV, DY365, NEWSLIVE.......... are this channels of your state - Assam ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Chain se sona hain toh jaag jao..
Chineese phones ko dekh ke bhaag jao....


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2011)

None of you seem to know the answer to this question:
I don't think LAVA is a Chinese brand. Is it?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

I think yes....LAVA,Micromax,Zen are all cheap Chinese brand.


----------



## Who (Jun 21, 2011)

This thread has run its course*closed*


----------

